# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  Delphi.net Download

## Look in future

سلام
آقا لطفا بگویید Delphi.net را از کجا دانلود کنم در سایت borlan رفتم ولی محصولات برای دات نت را معرفی کرده وامگان load را گذاشته بود 
لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ali643

از فروشگاه برنامه نویس دانلود کنید :lol:  :lol: 
تا حالا کجای دنیا دیدی که محصولاتی که یک شرکت ارائه میده و رایگان نیست رو تو سایت همون شرکت لینک Warez ش رو برا دانلود گذاشتند  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------

